# LIMA VERDE



## NAVEGADORPERU (Apr 17, 2007)

El comentario de JoSePh* lo acepto lo esta rectificando . 
Lima "se encuentra ubicada sobre un desierto"
Pero los otros 2 foristas no le encuentro el sentido?? estan afirmando que es un desierto.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Solo tratabamos de hacerte ver amablemente tu error .


----------



## pedro1011 (Jan 15, 2005)

*desierto, ta.*

(Del lat. desertus).

4. m. Territorio arenoso o pedregoso, que por la falta casi total de lluvias carece de vegetación o la tiene muy escasa.


Si bien esta definición de la RAE determina que Lima es un desierto, hay que hacer la aclaración de que nuestra ciudad está asentada en las riberas de un río.
No vayan a pensar nuestros amigos del extranjero que debemos traer el agua desde lugares lejanos.


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

^^
Lima esta en un valle; no obstante, ese valle ya fue consumido... en si, en sus inicios la ciudad NO ESTABA en si en un desierto, pero con el crecimiento ahora la mayor parte de la ciudad esta sobre un desierto y mas que nada sobre una zona arida donde no hay vegetacion, pero durante siglos Lima estuvo en el centro de un fertil valle, eso si, que surcaba un feo desierto.
PD: Existen ciudades en el desierto como Ica que se surten muy bien de agua con el subsuelo ... ademas que es agua mucho mas limpia.


----------



## Bluehen (Jun 16, 2007)

A mi parecer hacen un buen trabajo en Lima para poder tener areas verdes...Ya que no llueve, y especialente cuando el clima cambia cuando te alejas del centro se pone mas arido...


----------

